# manticore kit?



## tausand sun (Apr 26, 2009)

anybody know if there is going to be a manticore kit and how much it will be if it comes out?


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Price, uncertain....(if I had to guess, with bumps coming, I would say 45-50)
release, rumored to be augustish....after planetstrik-ish release

if you like making your own, mix a plastic whirlwind with a chimera chassis..use castellan big missiles!


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

There is a Manticore conversion kit available from FW for the standard Chimera kit.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

This month's GW states that all the tanks in the IG Codex will be out in plastic in the 'near future'...when exactly that is, we don't know.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

If they are being reasonable (It's GW don't count on it....) the "near future" should mean within the year. As to the manticore kit I can see it being one of the last they release cause it will be a "bigger" kit and I'd think FW would like to sell off a fair bit of their manticore stocks since redundant models at higher prices probably don't sell worth a damn.

I'd like to see a more concrete and reasonable idea for a release dat of the Manticore since I want two and likely it will be the same kit as the Hydra which I also want two of and while that is part of specialist artillery/support for my Armoured force the AA capabilities of the Hydras and the possibility of multiple missile types for the manticore would be fun to start playing with sooner even if I could just pick up on of the kits and partly magnetize it for testing booth units.

As for a price I'd say either basilisk price or slightly higher. Think the way the current metal part leman russ demolisher is slightly more expensive than the standard leman russ.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

knowing how GW prices things, it's going to be slightly higher if it is indeed a separate kit (as rumored) vs part of the artillery kit.
reason, GW prices items higher that sell fewer copies, and unlike most of the other arty it cannot be bought in batteries...only singles, cutting into your hvy choices with each one.
I want two personally, but I see most people using 1 to spread out into squadrons/batteries.

the only problem with the forgeworld one is the conversion kit itself is nearly as much as a tank.


----------



## tausand sun (Apr 26, 2009)

I can see the manticore being a very big ticket item, as well as the deathstrike. People will want those multi launching abilities, as for the deathstrike, well everybody will want one, but most likely won't use it. But the BIG arty I see in the upcomming future will be the collosus, Marine killing level AP and cover denial, well nothing gets saves, and you wound most stuff on 2+


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Exitus Acta Probat said:


> Price, uncertain....(if I had to guess, with bumps coming, I would say 45-50)
> release, rumored to be augustish....after planetstrik-ish release
> 
> if you like making your own, mix a plastic whirlwind with a chimera chassis..use castellan big missiles!


In the end this suggestion is most likely the best, both for cost and timeline.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

just to let you see it, and since I planned on doing it soon anyway, here's what I whipped together this morning...obviously VERY WIP with the painting etc, but an idea none the less....


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

tausand sun said:


> anybody know if there is going to be a manticore kit and how much it will be if it comes out?


Its not. you should know by now that Max destroyed Manticore a long time ago to free the other experiments....

I'm sorry... I just had to do it... it was to easy of a reference.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I am really annoyed that GW have not properly co-ordinated the codex with all the range, or at least the bulk. None of the new stuff is available unless you want FW.
GW will miss out on sales as we all make conversions (cheaper), which is an insane sales tactic.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> I am really annoyed that GW have not properly co-ordinated the codex with all the range, or at least the bulk. None of the new stuff is available unless you want FW.
> GW will miss out on sales as we all make conversions (cheaper), which is an insane sales tactic.


It's only cheaper if you already own the bits. When the awesome (probably) new ones come out, people will buy those too - thereby making more money.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't really find that one too expensive.
Buy a chimera(like u don't want another one for your guard with the new dex), buy a whirlwind.
Build a rhino(or trade it), and make the chimera swapable turret with the whirlwind turret...alternate use IG vehicle AND a rhino(or trade) means cost effective for the most part.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

What's happening with the new Leman Russ variants? Are GW definitely going to release these or should I just start looking at Forge World? Oh wait, it seems FW don't even have a Punisher kit? Way to fuck up again GW!!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Your idea is nice Exitus but it is not very manticore considering the much larger size of manticore missiles and the targetting system inbuilt to the turret. Your idea works but I think a lot of people that want a manticore want a real manticore and not just some throw together and also your conversion requires a marine tank so think of anyone who doesn't play marines that wants the manticore. Also think about the hydra. The -ONLY- difference is the guns and missiles so GW could put them both in a kit with less "waste" than most other multi-variant kits and because of the easier availability (Not everyone that plays 40k has a credit card or can otherwise purchase from FW.), the plastic that is far better to work with and the fact it will be in GWs will mean more people will buy more of them. Like if they stick to only the FW models it will be a long while till I buy them and then I'll probably only buy one or two hydras and one manticore where as if it comes in plastic soon I'll buy two two hydras and two manticores soonish then two more hydras now.


----------



## The Gopher (Apr 18, 2009)

Siege said:


> What's happening with the new Leman Russ variants? Are GW definitely going to release these or should I just start looking at Forge World? Oh wait, it seems FW don't even have a Punisher kit? Way to fuck up again GW!!


GW doesn't make everything for every model. There's no conversion beamer for MotF as an off hand example, but there's still rules for it. While a punisher kit is kind of a big deal for a Leman Russ, I agree, but you work with what you have. Definitely cheaper to DIY instead of having to buy more plastic parts.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Isn't there pictures of a Leman Russ Punisher floating around on the net somewhere? I just assumed there would be a FW option at least.


----------



## Exitus Acta Probat (Apr 23, 2009)

Lord of R: the real point here is that it's not that expensive an option. you would be paying close to what you would for the FW version, and getting two tanks for one without having to wait for shipping/worry about a CC (note that Debit Cards work too).
and you are getting two tanks for one, and you can trade the Rhino out from under it, still getting a 'chimera' out of the other as well as a stopgap or permanent Manticore.

Siege: that punisher is a conversion.

they will be coming out with all those kits, so don't panic. this was just a method of tabling one early so that you didn't HAVE to wait/pay FW prices.
you can also find a larger scaled (1/35th?) scale chapparal launcher in military model kits, that could work.

frustration about the kit release schedule is un-necessary though....used to be a 'dex would come out and you may never see a KEY model for it for it's 5 year life span. now, with the two wave schedule, you are getting key models at the top, then another rush of important material and some recasts 6 mo to a year down the pipe. allows them to stretch out their 'new release mania' for financial reasons, keeps the buzz going, and gets us newer models quicker.
guard will be benefiting here even more quickly as they are tying new second wave releases with Planetstrike. 

breathe, relax, namaste.......in through the nose, out through the mouth on the 8 count...massive amounts of artillery and ordnance ARE coming soon!


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

Exitus Acta Probat said:


> just to let you see it, and since I planned on doing it soon anyway, here's what I whipped together this morning...obviously VERY WIP with the painting etc, but an idea none the less....


Your conversion looks great. +rep for showing a nice way around the problem.


----------



## Daal-En (Apr 7, 2009)

The Gopher said:


> GW doesn't make everything for every model. There's no conversion beamer for MotF as an off hand example, but there's still rules for it. While a punisher kit is kind of a big deal for a Leman Russ, I agree, but you work with what you have. Definitely cheaper to DIY instead of having to buy more plastic parts.


Not to mention that, as always happens when you put too many redundant units in the army, almost all the variants are unplayable. The Punisher is marginal; it looks good, but when you consider that simply due to space considerations, horde armies will often be clustered so close together that you could easily score 10 hits (a Punisher's average) with a large blast template, then factor in the higher prospect of dealing damage with a superior profile and the extra 1-2 turns firing you get from a longer range than 24", and I suspect the Punisher will be one of those things that falls by the wayside after all the kids going "Heavy 20???!!! CHEEEESE!" realise it's not all it's cracked up to be and drop it.

The only other variant that represents realistic competition with the Russ is the Executioner, which I quite like, but that is available from FW and given the forthcoming price rise and the chances that the new Russ kit will be bigger than the old one, probably about the same cost as the plastic set will be (ditto the most important of the ommissions, the Manticore). The Vanquisher and Exterminator saw no play before and haven't improved, and the others also fail to impress. On the ordnance side, the Colossus is simply better than every other (non-Manticore) option. The firepike Hellhound's a waste of time and I doubt the extra range will tempt many people to use the original over the chemical cannon version, leaving a much smaller pool of useful vehicle options than you might imagine, all of which apart from (I think) the chem cannon Hellhound are available from Forgeworld.

Phil


----------



## Daal-En (Apr 7, 2009)

> Lord of Rebirth said:
> 
> 
> > If they are being reasonable (It's GW don't count on it....) the "near future" should mean within the year. As to the manticore kit I can see it being one of the last they release cause it will be a "bigger" kit and I'd think FW would like to sell off a fair bit of their manticore stocks since redundant models at higher prices probably don't sell worth a damn.
> ...


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

My Traitor Guard armour is just that. All tanks. It's for apoc and in apoc you have real flyers. That is what specialist artillery is for in my army.

Also I'm looking at Canadian prices where in general a basic vehicle (Leman Russ/Land Raider) Is about $5 less than the slightly fancier version (Demolisher/Crusader). It's not spot on and I find GW is great at not making sense but I can't come up with random prices like they do.


----------

